# What personality type would you say he is?



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

This is what I've observed about him. He seems interested as hes pursuing mw.

- He's very outgoing
- Extroverted
- Loves groups
- He goes to many parties
- He likes songs with passion that are meaningful
- Hes very friendly everyone he meets thinks hes nice he approaches people
- He's told me he can be very opinionated
- He's said that he wants to control his temper a little as he loses it at uneccessary times (Thats his new years resolution)
- He seems like he likes to set himself challenges
- He appears very confident , with me he when we're alone he seems to become sensitive a little quieter .
- He's flirty
- He's a social butterfly but he has his close friends
- He seems like he likes to be in control 
- He seems like he doesn't like to share his emotions
- Hes interested in sport or passionate about it most of his facebook statuses are about sport
- He likes to be surrounded by groups or insists on me meeting his friends and he wants to see mine
- He seems to be a leader 
- He seems like hes constantly trying to improve himself to be a better person

(This is just from how we've spoken or how hes been in person and online )

I think he may be a ENFJ but I could be wrong? What would you say he is? He seems to be pursuing me. I'm a INTP btw he introduced himself to me I was actually the quiet one in the group an he just started speaking to me while with his friends.
I've actually successfully types two people.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Well from the standpoint of interaction styles (since there's not a lot here to make a guess based on functions) the in-charge types are ENFJ, ESTP, ESTJ and ENTJ. That being said there isn't too much more there in your description to break it down any further than that, many of those traits could be applicable to many types, even some introverts.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Based on your description, I would guess ENxJ.


----------



## Ruber Somnium (Dec 21, 2011)

There's not much to go off here, but I'd say ESFP 7w6 so/sx should be about right.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

-Hes very expressive and with all his statuses
- He seems like hes always looking ways to improve himself
- He mentions contemplating a lot
- He also uses big words 
- outspoken
- He speaks kind of psychological at times
- He does seem sort of expressive with what he believes in


----------



## Yugensuru (Nov 20, 2009)

ENTJ.

Just kidding. I'd say ESFP.


----------



## Callie Rose (Sep 13, 2011)

ENFJ or ENTJ - he's definitely got the "In Charge" interaction style, and he thinks long-term a lot (in terms of improving himself). I'd say just figure out whether he uses more Fe or Te and you're good to go.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm not sure but it seems like he has strong opinions and sometimes others don't want to argue or try and share their opinion as he believes in what he has said and doesn't want to listen to anyone else and tries to back up his information. 

How would I distinguish whether he appears to use Fe or Te? I'm guessing Fe appear warmer?

IHe seemed very charming(this could be because he likes me) when he spoke to me and really friendly and introduced me to his friends and asked me to introduce him to mine. He also wants to spend time with me but he doesn't want to let his friends down and thinks we should all go out as a group. i guess hes loyal to friends too.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

- He also updates his facebook status regularly with opinions on things
- He seems like he gets jealous easily
- Hes very into sport and plays it


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Do you think hes more of a ENTJ or a ENFJ, he seems like a great communicator .


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> Do you think hes more of a ENTJ or a ENFJ, he seems like a great communicator .


I get the impression he is an ENTJ, his stability and confidence and strong commanding presence is that of an ENTJ.

_"I'm not sure but it seems like he has strong opinions and sometimes others don't want to argue or try and share their opinion as he believes in what he has said and doesn't want to listen to anyone else and tries to back up his information."_

This statement here really sounds very ENTJ, but overall i based my assumption on everything you said, i just get the feeling he is an ENTJ by all what you have said about him.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Dreamer777 said:


> I get the impression he is an ENTJ, his stability and confidence and strong commanding presence is that of an ENTJ.
> 
> _"I'm not sure but it seems like he has strong opinions and sometimes others don't want to argue or try and share their opinion as he believes in what he has said and doesn't want to listen to anyone else and tries to back up his information."_
> 
> This statement here really sounds very ENTJ, but overall i based my assumption on everything you said, i just get the feeling he is an ENTJ by all what you have said about him.


I had a feeling he might be a ENTJ. He seems to have charisma and he can talk to anyone. And judging from his facebook statuses he states his opinion all the time usually about football and he has occasionally had disagreements and gone on to try and prove and support his view.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

He's like the joker in the group, he seems to like take the lead in most conversations.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

have you read this description on ENTJ on personalitypage Portrait of an ENTJ see what you think?


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Dreamer777 said:


> have you read this description on ENTJ on personalitypage Portrait of an ENTJ see what you think?


Yeah I've read that , I've looked at ENFP or ENTP , he may be one of those either . I'm not sure.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> Yeah I've read that , I've looked at ENFP or ENTP , he may be one of those either . I'm not sure.


hmmmm..... what does he like to discuss, does he like to debate on and on til he wins the debate? See if anything stands out to you in the Extravert Titles?

here are some titles of all the 16 types:

*1) ST – SENSING THINKERS – OVERSEERS/SECURITY SEEKERS/ TRADITIONALISTS* 
ISTJ – ADMINISTRATORS, DUTY FULLFILLERS, PLANNERS, INSPECTORS
ISFJ - CAREGIVERS, CARETAKERS, NURTURERS, PROTECTORS, SUPPORTERS
ESTJ – TRADITIONALISTS, GUARDIANS, IMPLEMENTORS, SUPERVISORS
ESFJ – DUTIFUL HOSTS, CONTROLLERS, CAREGIVERS, CARETAKERS, FACILITATORS

*2) SP – SENSING PERCEIVER – CREATORS / EXCITEMENT SEEKERS*
ISTP - CRAFTSPERSON, MECHANICS, ANALYZERS, OPERATORS
ISFP – ARTISTS, GENTLE ARTISTS, COMPOSERS, PRODUCERS
ESTP – WHEELER DEALERS, PERSUADERS, CHARMERS, DOERS, PROMOTERS, EXECUTORS
ESFP – ENTERTAINERS, PERFORMERS, MOTIVATORS, PRESENTERS

*3) NT - INTUITIVE THINKERS – INTELLECTS / KNOWLEDGE SEEKERS*
INTJ – EXPERTS, SCIENTISTS, CONCEPTUALIZORS, DIRECTORS
INTP – SCHOLARS, THINKERS, DESIGNERS, THEORIZERS
ENTJ – GENERALS, EXECUTIVES, STRATEGISTS, MOBILIZERS
ENTP – INNOVATERS, VISIONARIES, EXPLORERS, INVENTORS

*4) NF - INTUITIVE FEELERS - DREAMERS/IDEALISTS/MEANING SEEKERS*
INFJ – PROTECTORS, DEFENDERS, COUNSELLORS, ACTIVISTS, FORESEERS, DEVELOPERS
INFP – IDEALISTIC PHILOSOPHERS, DREAMERS, HEALERS, IDEALISTS, HARMONIZERS, CLARIFIERS
ENFJ – GROWTH TEACHERS, GIVERS, ENVISIONERS, MENTORS
ENFP – SOCIAL PHILOSOPHERS, INSPIRERS, DISCOVERERS, ADVOCATES

Also going back to the basics of MBTI:
Does he like being around crowds and socializing - you already said yes, therefore E
Does he like more abstract talk rather than concrete facts talk?
Does he make decisions more with the heart/emotions, or more with the mind/logic?
Is he spontaneous, late, more unplanned and more unscheduled, or on time, sheduled, planned?

Does he set goals and stick to them and achieve them?


----------



## retroscenery (Sep 29, 2011)

Idk he seems like he could be possibly an ESTP to me. There's not much to latch onto but I could see an Se dom. Many are incredibly charismic.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Dreamer777 said:


> hmmmm..... what does he like to discuss, does he like to debate on and on til he wins the debate? See if anything stands out to you in the Extravert Titles?
> 
> here are some titles of all the 16 types:
> 
> ...



1.He discusses football most of the time or other sports.
I think he does like being around crowds but also likes being in small groups. The past few times when I've seen him hes always been with one or two people. But he does not find groups uncomfortable.

2. How would I know which he uses? I know he uses big words. Hes great at writing and he's studying journalism .

3. I'd say he uses his emotions and judging from the songs he likes as he likes meaningful songs.

4. He seems like he has a busy schedule , like hes always doing something most of the time .

5. He seems to set goals and work towards achieving them from what I can see and from what he has said.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

ok i personally think he is an E one and F one...
i wouldnt like to judge the rest
he seems to be J as well if he is a feeler he is definitely J
but if he is T i would say ESTP 3w2 
if he is an ENFJ i would say so/sx 7w6
aaaanndd ESFP is not excluded - could be 

my personal opinion: ENFJ - i know they can be great with words 
he actually sounds very alike to one ENFJ i know - i think is probably is ENFJ 
but its freaky how alike - also football thing and good with words (not future journalist but its natural talent in my opinion)
also seems really busy XD even if he objectively doesnt have a lot to do - but he seems busy XD very good with people - mostly people like him a lot  
these are not right parameters to say which type he is but i would kinda go with ENFJ


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> ok i personally think he is an E one and F one...
> i wouldnt like to judge the rest
> he seems to be J as well if he is a feeler he is definitely J
> but if he is T i would say ESTP 3w2
> ...


Yeah he does usually always make good first impression. He seems quite a gentlemen , even though hes only 19. An when hes introducing himself to my friends he'd usually shake the guys hands, or hug if it's a girl. 
He also tries to give a good impression of me to his friends the way he introduces me.
He seems like he doesn't let his romantic emotions out and might be secretive , or he'd tell his friends. 
He seems quite laid back and easygoing , and jokes about anything, a girl even asked him if he was gay as she asked us all and he joked about pretending he was and then jokingly said to me you know I'm gay right. 
He teases me in a insulting way occasionally but you know hes joking , maybe trying to see my reaction.
Everyone he has introduced himself to thinks hes great all my friends have actually used to same word and said hes "lovely".

Not sure if this information is anymore help.


----------



## Anna Perenna (Feb 11, 2012)

He might be a _structured _(P/J borderline) ENTP.
What kind of sports he's keen on?


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Anna Perenna said:


> He might be a _structured _(P/J borderline) ENTP.
> What kind of sports he's keen on?


Football/soccer , basketball , I think boxing as well he mentioned he was watching that once.
He seems very passionate about football the most though.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

I think hes good at networking I've noticed he has quite a few friends from different parts of the world.


----------



## Anna Perenna (Feb 11, 2012)

As a kid and teenager I was a lot into sports ( football ,boxing , running, racing and anything that caught my interest ) , both watching and playing. I also had the "betting syndrome" mostly just for the fun of it.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

I wonder why no one has considered ESFJ? He seems to be a 'pillar of
society' type- SJ hallmark. My guess is EXFJ.

Anyhoo....There's one was to resolve the NF vs. NT (still considering
ENTJ, right?). Is he noticeably, sincerely interested in science/academic 
pursuits? If the answer is no= no to NT.

Still think SJ should be considered, though.

BTW, @_mizzcasual_ - you really like this guy!


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Anna Perenna said:


> As a kid and teenager I was a lot into sports ( football ,boxing , running, racing and anything that caught my interest ) , both watching and playing. I also had the "betting syndrome" mostly just for the fun of it.


Yeah I think he does bet. He has ran a marathon and likes running. His facebook sports interests are football , running and basketball and hes into UFC. He seems to attend events hes invited to most of the time from what I can see.
If hes busy he'll say he's busy. I don't think hes that good on the computer , just basic stuff.
He'd never join twitter as he thinks it's pointless to only have 140 characters and has to much to say and doesn't get why it's popular.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

FreeSpirit said:


> I wonder why no one has considered ESFJ? He seems to be a 'pillar of
> society' type- SJ hallmark. My guess is EXFJ.
> 
> Anyhoo....There's one was to resolve the NF vs. NT (still considering
> ...


He doesn't seem to be from what I can gather. 
Haha how can you tell I like him. 
I'm actually thinking he may be ENFJ. I actually originally thought he was a ENTJ then changed my mind.
I've read up on signs of a entj liking you and signs of a enfj he does more of the enfj things. 
I may ask him to do the test it's just we don't speak much online he mind find it odd if I suddenly ask him to take this test.


----------



## Anna Perenna (Feb 11, 2012)

mizzcasual said:


> He'd never join twitter as he thinks *it's pointless to only have 140 characters and has to much to say* and doesn't get why it's popular.


I'd say that he's definitely not a J-type


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Anna Perenna said:


> I'd say that he's definitely not a J-type


So you think hes more of a ENTP?
I think hes quite protective of his friends like he sees them as brothers.
He can get angry although I've never seen that side of him. When I spoke to him about his new years resolution he said he wanted to become a better person and not lose control or his temper at the unnecessary times (or something along the lines of that). I can tell if hes irritated by someone he'd might turn and give them like a look.


----------



## Anna Perenna (Feb 11, 2012)

Well .. ENTPs like saying that we're all equals, we're all brothers. But see themselves as being the _eldest_ one , varying from protective to the instructive know-it-all bro.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Anna Perenna said:


> Well .. ENTPs like saying that we're all equals, we're all brothers. But see themselves as being the _eldest_ one , varying from protective to the instructive know-it-all bro.


He doesn't say it I just get the vibe that he sees them like that. 
I'm pretty sure he makes friends wherever he goes or talks to anyone.
He also likes dressing up on things like halloween


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah, i'm thinking as i here more from you describing him that he seems to be xSxx a Sensor. I would go with ESTP, i actually was thinking ESTP from quite a while back but didn't mention it yet as i was trying to get more info from you on him, so at this point i go with ESTP , he does have alot of the criteria for that type. I have been in relationships with ESTP's, so alot was ringing the bell for me there too that he just may be an ESTP.

you mentioned :He teases me in a insulting way occasionally but you know hes joking , maybe trying to see my reaction.

Me as an INFP with my strong Fi, can't handle teasing/insulting jokes. Just make sure you can handle those teases/jokes/insults cause as time goes by, it's going to magnify.

Are you an INTP? i see that's what is under your user name, but i know sometimes people aren't sure of their type?


EDIT: when i responded i hadne't seen alot of the new posts as i to where i left off kinda thing, so after i posted i saw all the new posts, so here's what confuses me now, he likes to dress up at halloween, i'm not sure if ESTP's are into that, not to my knowledge?? somtimes i was wondering from the start if he was ENTP also, but he seems really into being an S type, ESFP's love to dress up for halloween, but for some reason i don't get the F vibe from him, i see him more as the T type, but then again, i've never heard people refer to ESTP's as lovely, but they are master charmers!


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Dreamer777 said:


> Yeah, i'm thinking as i here more from you describing him that he seems to be xSxx a Sensor. I would go with ESTP, i actually was thinking ESTP from quite a while back but didn't mention it yet as i was trying to get more info from you on him, so at this point i go with ESTP , he does have alot of the criteria for that type. I have been in relationships with ESTP's, so alot was ringing the bell for me there too that he just may be an ESTP.
> 
> you mentioned :He teases me in a insulting way occasionally but you know hes joking , maybe trying to see my reaction.
> 
> ...


Thats just their general first impressions after him introducing himself. Hes always introducing me to his close friends when they're around. I only think he likes dressing up as I've seen the past 2 years pictures he has dressed up. 
He uses my name often when hes speaking to me. He doesn't hug people that much , only like sometimes saying goodbye or hello to someone . He does hug me a lot , he was the first to ask for a hug, I usually initiate the hugs only saying hello or goodbye. 
I'd kind of describe him as a typical guy. He also doesn't see any good about the gym he said he'd rather do other stuff like take part in sports or other stuff to keep fit.

Yeah I'm an INTP , I'm always questioning it I'm pretty sure I am one now.


----------



## MartinK84 (Feb 14, 2012)

I've got to think about this first!


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

His other interests are books, music , friendship, and films.

Oh yeah aren't ESTP into guns, cars , military stuff like. Hes not really into that.
I think I know someone who I'd definitely class as a ESTP.


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

I would guess ENTJ, traits like "opinionated" and "doesn't like to share his emotions" are more T than F.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

IridescentDream said:


> I would guess ENTJ, traits like "opinionated" and "doesn't like to share his emotions" are more T than F.


I'm not too sure whether hes a T or F. What other traits would a T or F have?


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

T's dont' make decisions much with emotions, they are not much emotional, F's make decisions mostly by their emotions, T's can sometimes view emotional people as irrational or illogical, stuff like that. F's can sometimes view T's as not emotional enough. If you are a T, then you would be more prone to making decisions by more logic rather than emotion, more with the mind than the heart so to speak. Do you see him as a T like you? or is he more emotional? for people to call him lovely, that almost makes me think he's a Feeling type? but other things i see he seems Thinking type. So, as you as a T, does he seem like a T like you? 

As an INTP, you are not much into the emotional stuff, i think you would be able to notice if he is more emotional or less emotional? If you could figure out whether he is T or F, it will really help alot in typing him.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Dreamer777 said:


> T's dont' make decisions much with emotions, they are not much emotional, F's make decisions mostly by their emotions, T's can sometimes view emotional people as irrational or illogical, stuff like that. F's can sometimes view T's as not emotional enough. If you are a T, then you would be more prone to making decisions by more logic rather than emotion, more with the mind than the heart so to speak. Do you see him as a T like you? or is he more emotional? for people to call him lovely, that almost makes me think he's a Feeling type? but other things i see he seems Thinking type. So, as you as a T, does he seem like a T like you?
> 
> As an INTP, you are not much into the emotional stuff, i think you would be able to notice if he is more emotional or less emotional? If you could figure out whether he is T or F, it will really help alot in typing him.


He has quite a warm personality and is very likeable. An he can easily hug people greeting them or shake their hand.

I could say he might be emotional judging by the songs he likes well the ones hes sent to me they've been meaningful and quite emotional song lyrics.

I can tell if hes getting annoyed at something , I can read his emotions easily. If hes won something or his teams won he'll like boast about it telling everyone .


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

Anna Perenna said:


> Well .. ENTPs like saying that we're all equals, we're all brothers. But see themselves as being the _eldest_ one , varying from protective to the instructive know-it-all bro.


this is so true
i think i really am subconsciously considering myself "the greater" lol


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> I guess he'd have to have a way of words the guy is doing a writing or journalism course lol .
> And sometimes I'd ask a simple question then he'd like answer it with emotion. I think I asked him the other day
> how was his work going , if he was just getting work experience or something. Or I asked what the work was about.
> He answered and he he said something like it's all in the heart and put his hands there at the end of what he' answered.
> ...


i do that as well or used to did more! i was intp, entp, infp, enfp
Now my cognitive functions got wild and i have Ne - Te - Ti - Se - Ni - Fe - Si - Fi so i got ENTP or ENTJ or INTP - but im most certanly ENTP - just playing really around and im literally testing tests XD
i think i sometimes to get that emotion response - i think when there is no much words they express it with emotion and ill be honest i really wanna say in that moment "woudl you please describe it with words and concrete things that happen to you cuz this can mean smth bad happened and its generally ok and smth good happened but it generally shits :S"
i personally read to many things out of his emotions - i never know whats the right one - just have a few options and always have to ask to find out more about it! 
"it's all in the heart and put his hands there at the end of what he' answered" - im guessing this could mean he is most certanly F


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> haha well touchy feeley is proportinally increasing with how much you had to drink hahha
> but i dont think my ENFJ is regulary so touchy feeley - i think he is not a lot. Just when drunk. But he had some bad things in life so he once said he was hugging people and everything before but doesnt anymore!


I'm pretty much the same just a little more confident. He does hug greeting people if they hug him. 
He doesn't mind hugging his guys like in the guy way he doesn't do that much. 
Hes just like a gentleman really like he makes a good impression.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> i do that as well or used to did more! i was intp, entp, infp, enfp
> Now my cognitive functions got wild and i have Ne - Te - Ti - Se - Ni - Fe - Si - Fi so i got ENTP or ENTJ or INTP - but im most certanly ENTP - just playing really around and im literally testing tests XD
> i think i sometimes to get that emotion response - i think when there is no much words they express it with emotion and ill be honest i really wanna say in that moment "woudl you please describe it with words and concrete things that happen to you cuz this can mean smth bad happened and its generally ok and smth good happened but it generally shits :S"
> i personally read to many things out of his emotions - i never know whats the right one - just have a few options and always have to ask to find out more about it!
> "it's all in the heart and put his hands there at the end of what he' answered" - im guessing this could mean he is most certanly F


Yeah he speaks sort of passionately in a way. He'd probably be good at getting people to do what he wants as well.
He likes old music quite a bit as well.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> I'm pretty much the same just a little more confident. He does hug greeting people if they hug him.
> He doesn't mind hugging his guys like in the guy way he doesn't do that much.
> Hes just like a gentleman really like he makes a good impression.


oh i have one gentleman sentence from ENFJ i know: "if it was a male i was gonna kick off. if it was a female i was gonna be nice cuz im a fucking gentleman like that." - i have to admit that was soooo charming to me


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> Yeah he speaks sort of passionately in a way. *He'd probably be good at getting people to do what he wants as well.*
> He likes old music quite a bit as well.



i think ENFJ are born charmers and good with people. I believe they get people really well and usuall ypeople like ENFJs and they do tend to be leaders often.
Also i think they can approach people in a right way and have their methods of making them what they want 
Actually i can see ENFJs have some similarities with ESTPs in field of communications and being gentlemans and charming and all


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> oh i have one gentleman sentence from ENFJ i know: "if it was a male i was gonna kick off. if it was a female i was gonna be nice cuz im a fucking gentleman like that." - i have to admit that was soooo charming to me


Haha I can't see him ever hitting a girl. I think he can get angry he doesn't really around me he said he can lose it at unnecessary times. I remember us walking together and these guys said something to us and he didn't like what they said and when they past he was giving out about them and saying what he could've done.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> i think ENFJ are born charmers and good with people. I believe they get people really well and usuall ypeople like ENFJs and they do tend to be leaders often.
> Also i think they can approach people in a right way and have their methods of making them what they want
> Actually i can see ENFJs have some similarities with ESTPs in field of communications and being gentlemans and charming and all


Yeah I get the impression he can charm any girl he wants , might even be seen as the charmer out of his friends. He might even charm people for fun I don't know. Thats why I analyse occasionally as he can talk to anyone.
I'm pretty sure there maybe girls who like him even if he doesn't like them back.
An once a girl said to me he doesn't treat girls right but after said hes lovely when I asked questions then. This actually happened the week before he started acting cold before I'd realised. He seems fine with me anyway. Maybe thats why hes taking it slow if he has been like that in the past.
He has a sort of leader stride about him , I think he organises things from time to time.

I think I know a ESTP he seems not as likeable but they can talk and very interested in guns and action orientated enviroments.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> Yeah I get the impression he can charm any girl he wants , might even be seen as the charmer out of his friends. He might even charm people for fun I don't know. Thats why I analyse occasionally as he can talk to anyone.
> I'm pretty sure there maybe girls who like him even if he doesn't like them back.
> An once a girl said to me he doesn't treat girls right but after said hes lovely when I asked questions then. This actually happened the week before he started acting cold before I'd realised. He seems fine with me anyway. Maybe thats why hes taking it slow if he has been like that in the past.
> He has a sort of leader stride about him , I think he organises things from time to time.
> ...


One of my friends when she met my ENFJ said she thinks that he is kind of guy who gets gals attention and to who are gals probably attracted to!
I know my ENFJ mentioned few times he did charmed some gals with talking to them just for fun! So yeah if they have that ability, they are probably aware of it more or less and use it for fun from time to time!
And my ENFJ have many stalkers - gals who stalk him and wanna smth krhm with him - so yeah thats probably correct - from my ENFJ i would say he is stalker magnet and he kinda doesnt wanna have nothing to do with them  so yeah thats possible scenario 
Why that girl said so and changed her opinion - had nay reasons? But you know i know my ENFJ got that kind of comment recently from hsi step mum for refusing one gal - so maybe its that! They can always talk like that if many gals like him and he doesnt like them back!
I think ENFJs can be spontaneous about things but are decision making which is good since we are P! My ENFJ often said he likes to know what he is gonna do the next day - so plans things ahead! But i think they are spontaneous as well in some things (like sex haha wont plan sex for 9:30 this evening lol)
I thing they do have a leader personality trait definitely - but they are not annoying leaders 
Wow i think i find them admiring in some ways ^.^


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> Haha I can't see him ever hitting a girl. I think he can get angry he doesn't really around me he said he can lose it at unnecessary times. I remember us walking together and these guys said something to us and he didn't like what they said and when they past he was giving out about them and saying what he could've done.


sry i just have to ask you again - are we talking about the same guy - hope not cuz i want us to both have such a cool guys hahah
ENFJ i know often said that insulting or hitting a girl is way off his principles and wouldnt do it no matter how much she provokes him. I appreciate that respect for women since being a T women i wanna have good recognition and respect. I care a lot about it and opposite makes me mad and argumentative towards person. 
Once this ENFJ was defending me from my stalker - i remember him trying to remain piece but tell him to back off and he was saying with attitude! He once said smth about taking a anger management course so i think ENFJs can be on fire and impulsive from time to time when get protective over smth they care about. So thats probably what your guy was doing when he said what he couldve do to them! I think my ENFJ have history of fights - so at least mine can get on fire - dont know is it a general trait or we just have two ENFJs very alike here


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> One of my friends when she met my ENFJ said she thinks that he is kind of guy who gets gals attention and to who are gals probably attracted to!
> I know my ENFJ mentioned few times he did charmed some gals with talking to them just for fun! So yeah if they have that ability, they are probably aware of it more or less and use it for fun from time to time!
> And my ENFJ have many stalkers - gals who stalk him and wanna smth krhm with him - so yeah thats probably correct - from my ENFJ i would say he is stalker magnet and he kinda doesnt wanna have nothing to do with them  so yeah thats possible scenario
> Why that girl said so and changed her opinion - had nay reasons? But you know i know my ENFJ got that kind of comment recently from hsi step mum for refusing one gal - so maybe its that! They can always talk like that if many gals like him and he doesnt like them back!
> ...


Yeah I think he does probably know. I have seen him talking to girls even when I'm in the same place but he doesn't like pay a lot of attention to them really.
I know when I was with him the other day a girl came up and complimented him and asked his name and stuff he didn't really do much and then came to tell me where he was going. I think if he wanted to make me jealous he'd easily try he'd probably only do this if he was annoyed at me over something.

He seems like a fun leader I can tell even in a few pictures hes like the one walking in the middle or you can tell hes like leading everyone.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> sry i just have to ask you again - are we talking about the same guy - hope not cuz i want us to both have such a cool guys hahah
> ENFJ i know often said that insulting or hitting a girl is way off his principles and wouldnt do it no matter how much she provokes him. I appreciate that respect for women since being a T women i wanna have good recognition and respect. I care a lot about it and opposite makes me mad and argumentative towards person.
> Once this ENFJ was defending me from my stalker - i remember him trying to remain piece but tell him to back off and he was saying with attitude! He once said smth about taking a anger management course so i think ENFJs can be on fire and impulsive from time to time when get protective over smth they care about. So thats probably what your guy was doing when he said what he couldve do to them! I think my ENFJ have history of fights - so at least mine can get on fire - dont know is it a general trait or we just have two ENFJs very alike here


Haha yeah I'm pretty sure hes a different guy. We were just walking together it was late at night the guys were commenting on what we'd get up to and stuff. He said he could've punched them and all sorts. I think he may have some kind of anger management issues as he said he wants to learn to control his temper or something (I can't remember his exact words) and not get angry easily or lose it at the right moments he wants to control it more. I wouldn't have thought he'd be like that. Must be a good thing if he told me that. Hes also sent me songs to listen to not sure if your guy does that?


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> Yeah I think he does probably know. I have seen him talking to girls even when I'm in the same place but he doesn't like pay a lot of attention to them really.
> I know when I was with him the other day a girl came up and complimented him and asked his name and stuff he didn't really do much and then came to tell me where he was going. I think if he wanted to make me jealous he'd easily try he'd probably only do this if he was annoyed at me over something.
> 
> He seems like a fun leader I can tell even in a few pictures hes like the one walking in the middle or you can tell hes like leading everyone.


Hmmm i have noticed by know that ENFJ (at least the one i know) likes to provoke reactions - and is rather satisfied when he gets one out of someone. He is doing it with me for example - asking for emotional response. Its not my style really but its bloody obvious what he is doing lol
But also they can get worried sometimes if smth would seem suspicious and wanna show attention towards you - my theory is that that is maybe the reason he came to tell you where he is going. bu ti know that nature of telling you where is he going - it can also be one of the reactions checking, seeking, making someone jealous...they are prone to it - as much as i noticed.
And the leader thing - attractive ha? in some way haha personally i havent saw my ENFJ as a leader on pics but i sometimes noticed he is kinda special from they all - kinda having an attitude or a posture on pictures which wouldnt be smth too much but smth enough and charming and cool at the same time. 
But in general ENFJs are described as leaders as much as i can remember
But as far as i can see...this guy seems into you - i mean telling you where is he going 
have you saw him recently - talked to him - any new impressions?


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> Haha yeah I'm pretty sure hes a different guy. We were just walking together it was late at night the guys were commenting on what we'd get up to and stuff. He said he could've punched them and all sorts. I think he may have some kind of anger management issues as he said he wants to learn to control his temper or something (I can't remember his exact words) and not get angry easily or lose it at the right moments he wants to control it more. I wouldn't have thought he'd be like that. Must be a good thing if he told me that. Hes also sent me songs to listen to not sure if your guy does that?


manly in a way ha? *kinky look* haha but only as thought to me - i like the way they wanna control it. This ENFJ i know often want to improve himself in thous areas - he said he resolved his anger problems and his bad temper somehow and doesnt wanna go all on fire cuz it had bad consequences once. So yeah he also said he wants to improve it. And many other things - for example like quitting smoking cuz he wants to deal with stress in a better way. I noticed about him he is very prone to addiction actually and has addictive personality but a big desire to control such things. Like doesnt wanna try things cuz of it and stays firm about it - i find his attitude towards his personality very positive since he is fighting with bad things that could be harmful for him and others. 
And yeah its great he shared that with ya - also i mean ENFJs are quite open about it and they discuss many different things with different people - but there is a difference - i sometimes notice he would tell me many many things as soon as he gets a chance and is quite relaxed about telling me thous things. Trust is quite important to them as much as i can remember. I also noticed they perceive people well - my ENFJ sometimes have comments about people cuz he observed them and knows with who he is dealing with. Have you ever noticed about your ENFJ any trait that would say he knows what its like one person right away?

And songs - yeah he does - i always get some youtube link haha at least 5 times a week XD lol but he is pretty into music as much as i noticed - connected with it and lyrics especially - must be Ni - insight into their own personal understanding of the world, symbolization of things - connecting lyrics with their inner world


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> Hmmm i have noticed by know that ENFJ (at least the one i know) likes to provoke reactions - and is rather satisfied when he gets one out of someone. He is doing it with me for example - asking for emotional response. Its not my style really but its bloody obvious what he is doing lol
> But also they can get worried sometimes if smth would seem suspicious and wanna show attention towards you - my theory is that that is maybe the reason he came to tell you where he is going. bu ti know that nature of telling you where is he going - it can also be one of the reactions checking, seeking, making someone jealous...they are prone to it - as much as i noticed.
> And the leader thing - attractive ha? in some way haha personally i havent saw my ENFJ as a leader on pics but i sometimes noticed he is kinda special from they all - kinda having an attitude or a posture on pictures which wouldnt be smth too much but smth enough and charming and cool at the same time.
> But in general ENFJs are described as leaders as much as i can remember
> ...


Oh he only told me where he was going as he came in with me then he had to wait for his friend and check he got in okay. Often he tells me where hes going or he might say he'll be back but not always come back and I'd have to go back to him.
The only time hes tried to get a reaction out of me was when I didn't pay him a lot of attention Then when I weren't near him he'd just watch me.
It's only in some pictures I can see it. Hes really into sport and constantly all his fb updates are basically sport.
I haven't spoken to him since the last time. He didn't come to the club even though he'd put his name on the list. I think he was at his brothers band working there and might not have finished until late. He didn't know I was going I usually ask him earlier. I saw his friend he'd said he might be in later that he'd text and see if he was coming (not sure if he said I was there), later on I saw his friend and he said that he weren't coming as he didn't text back. His friend his okay hes always friendly to me I actually get on well with him. The guy actually doesn't mind he encourages me to talk to his friends really.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> Oh he only told me where he was going as he came in with me then he had to wait for his friend and check he got in okay. Often he tells me where hes going or he might say he'll be back but not always come back and I'd have to go back to him.
> The only time hes tried to get a reaction out of me was when I didn't pay him a lot of attention Then when I weren't near him he'd just watch me.
> It's only in some pictures I can see it. Hes really into sport and constantly all his fb updates are basically sport.
> I haven't spoken to him since the last time. He didn't come to the club even though he'd put his name on the list. I think he was at his brothers band working there and might not have finished until late. He didn't know I was going I usually ask him earlier. I saw his friend he'd said he might be in later that he'd text and see if he was coming (not sure if he said I was there), later on I saw his friend and he said that he weren't coming as he didn't text back. His friend his okay hes always friendly to me I actually get on well with him. The guy actually doesn't mind he encourages me to talk to his friends really.


Lol this ENFJ also has all fb full with sports or if its not sports its music lol
And yeah - when they dont get enough attention i think they kinda freak out lol its pretty sure
Personally - i also over-think ENFJ stuff like that so i wouldnt say he doesnt like you - i would actually say he likes you a lot - but about a courage to the move - i am not sure. I wouldnt ask him directly do you like me or not. In this situation that would be stupid since i think he really likes you but the move is the thing he would have to do - maybe he is not too sure. I know my ENFJ kinda has troubles with being sure of my emotions - why? i think they dont show on me and dont appear as a safe field for him
Dont look for him too much - i was doing that as well for some time - maybe it woudl be good if you could balance the situation - he would look for you and you for him! That would be good! And i think you know yourself he likes you - you do analyze but in a core of the things you know that and you are almost sure of it. 
So how did his friend act when you asked about him? 
by the way - by club you mean night club or smth else?
And yeah about sports - he can also be just a man and liking sports but this is really getting really similar - more and more we are talking about this im kinda seeing him as ENFJ - and honestly it reminds me a lot how im thinking about mines ENFJs actions and how he acts on me lol 
Except for that not replying on messages - have you had any other thoughts that made you think he doesnt like you?


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> manly in a way ha? *kinky look* haha but only as thought to me - i like the way they wanna control it. This ENFJ i know often want to improve himself in thous areas - he said he resolved his anger problems and his bad temper somehow and doesnt wanna go all on fire cuz it had bad consequences once. So yeah he also said he wants to improve it. And many other things - for example like quitting smoking cuz he wants to deal with stress in a better way. I noticed about him he is very prone to addiction actually and has addictive personality but a big desire to control such things. Like doesnt wanna try things cuz of it and stays firm about it - i find his attitude towards his personality very positive since he is fighting with bad things that could be harmful for him and others.
> And yeah its great he shared that with ya - also i mean ENFJs are quite open about it and they discuss many different things with different people - but there is a difference - i sometimes notice he would tell me many many things as soon as he gets a chance and is quite relaxed about telling me thous things. Trust is quite important to them as much as i can remember. I also noticed they perceive people well - my ENFJ sometimes have comments about people cuz he observed them and knows with who he is dealing with. Have you ever noticed about your ENFJ any trait that would say he knows what its like one person right away?
> 
> And songs - yeah he does - i always get some youtube link haha at least 5 times a week XD lol but he is pretty into music as much as i noticed - connected with it and lyrics especially - must be Ni - insight into their own personal understanding of the world, symbolization of things - connecting lyrics with their inner world


Yeah he does seem like he wants to improve himself. He doesn't smoke and hes told me he hates smoking. I think he may also be slightly religious not quite sure.
Hmm I'm not sure if he seems like he knows what someone is like without knowing them. I guess so although there was one time this guy came and chatted a girl up , he was just watching thinking "what is he doing?" then said things about him after like he was making a judgement on him.

He sent me Tracey Chapman - Matters to the heart that was the last he sent it's usually when I start sending him songs I haven't in a while. He always sends me the songs with meaningful lyrics even when he likes others. Hes sent me songs by Jeff Buckley too.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> Yeah he does seem like he wants to improve himself. He doesn't smoke and hes told me he hates smoking. I think he may also be slightly religious not quite sure.
> Hmm I'm not sure if he seems like he knows what someone is like without knowing them. I guess so although there was one time this guy came and chatted a girl up , he was just watching thinking "what is he doing?" then said things about him after like he was making a judgement on him.
> 
> He sent me Tracey Chapman - Matters to the heart that was the last he sent it's usually when I start sending him songs I haven't in a while. He always sends me the songs with meaningful lyrics even when he likes others. Hes sent me songs by Jeff Buckley too.


I get Whitesnake usually hahha 
you think he is maybe sending you songs with these lyrics cuz he is trying to tell you smth!? Like with that Matters to the heart song he is maybe trying to tell you he is afraid of making a fool out of himself and doesnt wanna make a move cuz of it?
And yeah ENFJ of mine sometimes says things like that about others - observes it in that form.
He once said for one of his close mates "he is actually a twat but he is kind of a friend...but selfish twat" i was like - wtf? he is your friend - i mean we socialize with many people through are life and the ones i find quite repulsive in soem matters i dont consider friends - but on the other hand we all tolerate different flaws about people - each person can maybe handle different ones.

oh yeah - about being religious - my ENFJ is not but he does believe in so called karma - like everything comes back to you - smth like that - but that has smth to do with him being revengeful i think and a bit cynical cuz of his past experiences


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> Lol this ENFJ also has all fb full with sports or if its not sports its music lol
> And yeah - when they dont get enough attention i think they kinda freak out lol its pretty sure
> Personally - i also over-think ENFJ stuff like that so i wouldnt say he doesnt like you - i would actually say he likes you a lot - but about a courage to the move - i am not sure. I wouldnt ask him directly do you like me or not. In this situation that would be stupid since i think he really likes you but the move is the thing he would have to do - maybe he is not too sure. I know my ENFJ kinda has troubles with being sure of my emotions - why? i think they dont show on me and dont appear as a safe field for him
> Dont look for him too much - i was doing that as well for some time - maybe it woudl be good if you could balance the situation - he would look for you and you for him! That would be good! And i think you know yourself he likes you - you do analyze but in a core of the things you know that and you are almost sure of it.
> ...


Wow and yeah this guys posts is either music or football and maybe and occasional notes thing not very often though. Hes told me he likes motown and rap and meaningful songs. Yeah I wouldn't ask that either maybe just try and kiss him or something. Not sure was he the first to initiate the kiss? He seems like he wants to in the past he joked about it I had to meet him I was there early I didn't want to queue on my own and he said "if you queue up (friends name) or me might give you a kiss" He might have just said his friends name maybe his friend said to say that and he was nervous to say him or something.
Yeah maybe hes unsure or how to start it. I'm pretty sure he does like me to some extent , maybe hes just busy or wants to wait for the right time to do something.

When I first saw him at the night club I just gave him a hello hug and he just told me the guy might be here later so he assumed I'd be looking for him. An he said he'd text the guy to see if hes still coming. Hes always really friendly to me. Then I saw him later on the dancefloor he came over and he'd said he didn't text back so hes not coming. He'd lost his friends and asked me to dance we did only to like one song and I know the guy wouldn't mind only if it was some random guy he probably would.
Haha he seems like a typical guy in some ways he loves his sports. He watches all different types of soccer/football .
He always introduces himself to my friends not sure if yours does that? and seems happy when introducing me to his he always likes to know who I came with and he'd say something like " is this your little group " or something like that.

Hmm I used to think when he spoke to other girls now I just think thats him being friendly saying hello as he doesn't pay too much attention. An then when I asked him not to do something but the day before and he said he was busy with lots of work and then still went out clubbing when I asked him to go starbucks or something. Thats it really , I think he may be nervous to be alone with me like when he knows his friends won't be around at all. He basically does all the other signs of "how to know if a guy likes you" he pretty much does the majority of those signs.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> Wow and yeah this guys posts is either music or football and maybe and occasional notes thing not very often though. Hes told me he likes motown and rap and meaningful songs. Yeah I wouldn't ask that either maybe just try and kiss him or something. Not sure was he the first to initiate the kiss? He seems like he wants to in the past he joked about it I had to meet him I was there early I didn't want to queue on my own and he said "if you queue up (friends name) or me might give you a kiss" He might have just said his friends name maybe his friend said to say that and he was nervous to say him or something.
> Yeah maybe hes unsure or how to start it. I'm pretty sure he does like me to some extent , maybe hes just busy or wants to wait for the right time to do something.
> 
> When I first saw him at the night club I just gave him a hello hug and he just told me the guy might be here later so he assumed I'd be looking for him. An he said he'd text the guy to see if hes still coming. Hes always really friendly to me. Then I saw him later on the dancefloor he came over and he'd said he didn't text back so hes not coming. He'd lost his friends and asked me to dance we did only to like one song and I know the guy wouldn't mind only if it was some random guy he probably would.
> ...


maybe you know - starbucks is daily activity and he was busy during the day and went out at night when he was free - and he maybe thought you were busy for the night so calling him during the day? And yeah he does seem to show all the sings 
And yeah mine guy seems as well like a typical guy but is not kinda - only the interest and some behaviors - but i do find my ENFJ kinda special about many things. He is like 2in1.
I noticed my guy is a little bit anxious about do i want him around my friends - but he does meet them occasionally and seems like he wants to talk to them 
And yeah i noticed my ENFJ is kinda always occupied very often with many things, always has smth to do - plans things to do there is always smth. And hard working as well - at least more then other's i know XD Busy is really their department i think XD
And for kiss - i think the moment will come but i think you will have to lead to it...to that moment i think - so you both finally feel safe to do it. Maybe when he does shows thous sings of liking you - you show them back


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> maybe you know - starbucks is daily activity and he was busy during the day and went out at night when he was free - and he maybe thought you were busy for the night so calling him during the day? And yeah he does seem to show all the sings
> And yeah mine guy seems as well like a typical guy but is not kinda - only the interest and some behaviors - but i do find my ENFJ kinda special about many things. He is like 2in1.
> I noticed my guy is a little bit anxious about do i want him around my friends - but he does meet them occasionally and seems like he wants to talk to them
> And yeah i noticed my ENFJ is kinda always occupied very often with many things, always has smth to do - plans things to do there is always smth. And hard working as well - at least more then other's i know XD Busy is really their department i think XD
> And for kiss - i think the moment will come but i think you will have to lead to it...to that moment i think - so you both finally feel safe to do it. Maybe when he does shows thous sings of liking you - you show them back


I'd asked him like the night before for the evening or like the afternoon. Maybe he was busy then decided at the last minute to see his friends maybe he hadn't seen them in a while or something.
Yeah he seems quite anxious too even when I ask him to come over to my friends he'll come and stay no longer than 5 mins then go somewhere and leave me with them. He does spend time on his own with me sometimes like in the queue when he stayed with me by himself while his friend went to do something.
I've noticed sometimes if I'm with him for a while in the club and there like waiting for the bathroom he'll like tell me to find my friends or whatever and he'll see me down there but I usually still go to him. 
He doesn't dance too close and sometimes avoids eye contact or he looks directly at me .
When I first met him originally I thought he was a quiet guy and who just likes going out with friends. Hes quite the opposite and really confident . He seems quite popular too.

Haha so I guess you had to take the lead with the kissing thing as well. Maybe enfjs aren't much of a risk taker when it comes to these things. Or romance maybe thats the only thing that really makes them feel sensitive , nervous or insecure .
My friend is in the same college as him and he said that the guy has seen him a couple of times and said hello and had a quick conversation.
We usually always hug at the end he first started it as he asked for one , now it's always a hug goodbye and hello the goodbye ones are starting to last slightly longer and feel closer.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> I think actually he proves it more through actions. He sometimes says nice things but he is the the type who would start telling you nice stuff to prove his affection. I think actions are what counts myself so im fine with it. I personally dont have to hear "i like you" i just have to see the actions which would prove he likes me. What he says or doesnt say - i hardly notice if its not a big text about his feelings ( he had big texts about his feelings but only if he was provoked by me to do so - he probably decided to be open so i dont think smth bad - its was nice and everything but see more from what is he doing then from what he is saying.)
> Bets? does he? really? all the time! he bets every day - he is always on facebook on some football pages discussing he's bets. I personally hate football but he can enjoy it hhahahaah he bets all the time - and i mean every day literally. I think he's interests are generally sports (football, boxing...), music (live gigs, concerts), films (he watches films and series quite often)...thats top 3 things he does i think
> Lol i sometimes sense smth is gonna happen and that person is acting differently and thats leading somewhere - i often think im paranoid about it but i turn out to be right about it 99% of cases - so i think i should never ignore that intuition. I sensed many times smth is coming and smth came and happened and i dont think i just invited it in cuz i was sensing it or being paranoid - smth was really happening XD
> i had once relationship with ENTJ so its NT-NT - kinda cold that was - i kinda felt emotional part was missing and i have an opinion romantic relationship should involve emotions.
> ...


Yeah I was wondering why he acted like we'd known each other for ages too. At first I thought it must be because he likes me or maybe feels like it's been long or i'd been friend zoned I don't think I have though. He also sometimes if someone asks him who he normally comes to the club with he says we always go together and whichever friend hes with. When we don't alway we just meet up there.
I'm not sure how often he bets but I know he does and his last status is bragging about a bet he won even though he made one bad judgement. He watches all football cames not just the general football teams. I think hes into films as well and everything really and music hes always posting songs. 

I remember when me and this istj guy used to speak for long we'd only spoken online and we both actually happened to want to go to the same uni we spoke all the time I could tell something was there from the way we spoke and that it'd happen if we were both there. Then I didn't make it there this year and he stopped talking to me I had a feeling he must've been upset . Then a few weeks later he spoke to me again but it wasn't the same I could tell and he said he only liked me as a friend later on and decided to cut the contact. Even though he did say we were still friends he just though it'd be easier. Anyway thats when I met this enfj guy about a week before. My intuition is usually right , I just choose not to believe it at times.
I'm not expressive either I wouldn't come out and tell someone I like them, if I had to I'd probably rather show them through action.
I thought I could be expressive maybe because others see it as just being friendly or misinterpret it as they act more expressive.
Yeah I analyse and over analyse a lot of things.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

@mizzcasual



> Then a few weeks later he spoke to me again but it wasn't the same I could tell and he said he only liked me as a friend later on and decided to cut the contact. Even though he did say we were still friends he just though it'd be easier.


now thats just bullshit - guy probably had his own feelings or he wouldnt break contacts like that. Thats just his way of putting it so he can keep his pride. 


And lol - that enfj of yours is a bit weird with that "i know her for ages and we go everywhere together" - lol i dont know is it this his way of joking or what haha
I laos sometimes dont believe it - but when it turns out to be right about someone - i follow it usually when it comes to that person! I kinda only dont know what to do - i mean i knwo what i could but i dont know whats best to do according to what i sense with my intuition. It kinda shits - you know many things but you know thous things are not so direct or obvious so you cant really act so clearly.
Yeah this guy also brags about his bets often hahah but then again he bets all the time so once he will win and he has to brag sometimes
I noticed my enfj can really talk...and i mean talk in a way of bragging - also he talks quite a lot in general XD
I know im often frightened with strong feelings of other person - and my expression is never so enthusiastic and i rarely go and text back with smth as equally emotional cuz i dont go that way - and honestly is not my way of showing things 
I know once my ENFJ sent me a really nice message telling me i make him smile and many other stuff. i felt so happy about it but when i read what i texted back i noticed im not as intense as he is. Not cuz i dont feel it but my expression is never so big and great.
Also i noticed this ENFJ of mine likes to be extra nice to me when he is feeling bad - probably cuz giving to other people makes him happy - Fe working. But its kinda tricky cuz i often think when he is extra nice that smth is wrong and i sense smth is repressed. I really dont like repressed things kinda... mostly cuz i can sense them and i in general dont like people going all around with me but i like them to go direct. Covering it really sucks. But that is one of thous examples wher ei can tell you this ENFJ of mine is and is not expressivea bout hsi feelings - depends which eh chooses to express.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> @mizzcasual
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh me and this istj spoke until like december but he'd moved to the uni he was busier aswell he did say before we'd still talk whatever happens. He deleted me off facebook first I asked him why in a email and he replied back and he seemed like he was worried I was going there for him he wanted to make sure I was making the right uni choices for myself. He still likes me as a friend .
Oh the enfj said that we always go to the club together when someone asked who he goes with or if we go together.
I think hes just trying to be closer or maybe it's his way of showing he likes me.

Yeah he brags about his bets occasionally. I've noticed sometimes him and his friends get into little arguments over football about a comment hes usually made. An his friends know he always has an opinion about football like they're always waiting to see what hes going to write next.

When I like someone I usually find it hard to express usually try to ignore it sometimes probably because I don't know how to act.
He never texts me . we only speak online from time to time. 
I think he can express certain things and others maybe he hides like romantic feelings he might not know how to express them and react. His friends help him out I think and give him the confidence or reassurance .


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> Oh me and this istj spoke until like december but he'd moved to the uni he was busier aswell he did say before we'd still talk whatever happens. He deleted me off facebook first I asked him why in a email and he replied back and he seemed like he was worried I was going there for him he wanted to make sure I was making the right uni choices for myself. He still likes me as a friend .
> Oh the enfj said that we always go to the club together when someone asked who he goes with or if we go together.
> I think hes just trying to be closer or maybe it's his way of showing he likes me.
> 
> ...



oh well you guys are still getting to know each other so what do you know...anybody would be careful - too expressive would be a bit freaky for this situation of yours
Lol my ENFJ has opinions about footbal all the time...kinda opnionated about the subject! But then again who isnt when you know so much about it! Plus its a guys thing - most guys like footbal so you cant really put it into ENFJ section - you could put it in any type/male lol still similarties aka weak indicators are huge - plus the temperament of both guys are similar (but they are both english hahah aka irsh)
And yeah he is maybe trying to show that he thinks you two get along well so he is saying you two are going way back...also an option really
lol ISTJ deleted you off facebook - radical one i can see? still i claim ISTJs are bloody weird type...i have often troubles with their tendency to ask so many question and more then i can handle - its like im taking some exam every day XD
how you know he was an ISTJ?
and honestly i dont know why he never texts back - its a bit odd if he is saying you two are so good with each other and he gave you his facebook right away - kinda confusing signals - but he does seem like a busy guy! well as much as i noticed ENFJs liek to answer question - cant wait to open up...so asking him would probably make him talk about many things


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> oh well you guys are still getting to know each other so what do you know...anybody would be careful - too expressive would be a bit freaky for this situation of yours
> Lol my ENFJ has opinions about footbal all the time...kinda opnionated about the subject! But then again who isnt when you know so much about it! Plus its a guys thing - most guys like footbal so you cant really put it into ENFJ section - you could put it in any type/male lol still similarties aka weak indicators are huge - plus the temperament of both guys are similar (but they are both english hahah aka irsh)
> And yeah he is maybe trying to show that he thinks you two get along well so he is saying you two are going way back...also an option really
> lol ISTJ deleted you off facebook - radical one i can see? still i claim ISTJs are bloody weird type...i have often troubles with their tendency to ask so many question and more then i can handle - its like im taking some exam every day XD
> ...


Yeah haha I know but he constantly posts his opinions and gives proper reasons he can sometimes go into great detail whereas other guys may not say much or just comment about the team winning or losing.
Yeah I think he was , I might be seeing him this week thats if he lets me go with him as my friends aren't going this week.
I'll ask him I guess he won't mind and he won't be able to make sure I'm with friends.

I got the guy to take the test he was a istj he found it interesting. We were actually quite similar with a few differences and had a lot of common he was very easy to speak to and he said I was the first one to really get in. We spoke for about 10months we had each other on facebook as well. We spoke nearly everyday then every few days as we had got to know a lot about each other. We had spoken about things we'd do together. Then he'd moved to uni, and felt homesick and I helped him and thats when he spoke to me again ans he said he was suprised I still wanted to talk to him after he ignored my last couple of message and spoke for 2 more months. I was reapplying this year to a uni in that city not for him or anything. He thought I fell for him well I sort of did and thats why he deleted me because he just wanted to be friends and he was worried I was going for him. He said he is still friends with me though he just wanted to make it easier. I think he changed to only wanting to be friends after I didn't make it he seemed more interested before. And he always used smileys in his messages and the messages would be quite detailed. Yeah we were similar whereas me and this enfj guy are kinda the opposite.

I rarely text the enfj guy I've only done it twice. The day I went out to see him on my own I was just saying where I'd meet him and if that was a good time . Then I phoned him. He'd been sick from something he drank and I text him the next day seeing if he was okay he didn't reply. He always replies online apart from the one when I was asking him to do something outside the club.
I usually do ask him questions I usually make sure I know what to say before talking to him online .
I'm not sure if he gives his facebook to everyone when I added him I thought he'd have a lot more friends he only had around 200/300 . I thought he'd be in the 500s. I remember another time it'd was our 3rd time seeing each other I went out with just him and his friend to the club at the end this girl was asking him who he normally comes with , I think maybe trying to flirt and he said his friends name and my name when we hadn't seen each other that much there. I'm not sure if hes just trying to show hes interested in me. An the other time when he was pretending to be gay maybe wanted to seem as being unavailable.
I usually call him if I want to ask him he always answers hes only not answered the time when he was annoyed over me not paying him attention.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hmm.. hes really confusing so I asked him if he was going to that club later and I commented saying it's warm today for once.
He replied back saying "Haha it certainly is (my name) and yeah probably" then I said I'm not sure if I'm going tonight my friends aren't going but I don't mind hanging with you and yours" he said "Yeah well I'm not too sure if we are going yet! haha
If we are then I'll text you, for sure" an went offline then about an hour later he put the password and clicked attending. He didn't ask me to come then texted an hour before asking if he knows if hes going yet he didn't reply. Hes really confusing. I don't want to just show up. I might go with my other friend who might be going hope he won't think I'm stalking him or anything.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

So I went with my other friends instead ,to that club. I'd text him earlier asking if he knows if hes going yet he didn't reply. 
I went with my friends spent time with them I saw him but didn't go straight over to him. Later when we were going back to the dancefloor I saw him and just said "hi" and he said "hi and look who it is" to his friend. I carried on walking. Later on in the night I decided to find him for a while as I lost people. I went up to him he seemed okay I gave both of them a hug hello. We danced a little, me and him danced a little alone him seemed okay but distant he didn't say much to me or smile. I noticed when people were pushing and I got pushed a bit he went over to push them back like he was protecting me or something. Then he said he was going to the bathroom. I went to find people I knew, I found some and stayed with them a while . Later on I went back to him he seemed kinda avoidant or just weird acting strange then there was like 30mins left and hes like theres 30msn left you should find your friends. I gave him a hug goodbye then and his friend and went back in. During that time I saw him a bit , he went that near me . When me and my friends danced somewhere else I could see in the distance he was kissing a girl and dancing close smiling and everything. So I guess he hates me, I think I might forget him hes acting weird now.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> So I went with my other friends instead ,to that club. I'd text him earlier asking if he knows if hes going yet he didn't reply.
> I went with my friends spent time with them I saw him but didn't go straight over to him. Later when we were going back to the dancefloor I saw him and just said "hi" and he said "hi and look who it is" to his friend. I carried on walking. Later on in the night I decided to find him for a while as I lost people. I went up to him he seemed okay I gave both of them a hug hello. We danced a little, me and him danced a little alone him seemed okay but distant he didn't say much to me or smile. I noticed when people were pushing and I got pushed a bit he went over to push them back like he was protecting me or something. Then he said he was going to the bathroom. I went to find people I knew, I found some and stayed with them a while . Later on I went back to him he seemed kinda avoidant or just weird acting strange then there was like 30mins left and hes like theres 30msn left you should find your friends. I gave him a hug goodbye then and his friend and went back in. During that time I saw him a bit , he went that near me . When me and my friends danced somewhere else I could see in the distance he was kissing a girl and dancing close smiling and everything. So I guess he hates me, I think I might forget him hes acting weird now.


Wtf is this now?
Ok - so he found himself another gal or what? Was she kinda smth random or you think they are together?
You dont think he maybe did it to draw attention?
This is weird - maybe cuz you didnt see each other a lot lately so he kinda wanted to step aside so he doesnt get desperate? ENFJs sometimes do have problems with waiting and it gets them depressed so they wanna ease their pain
But nevertheless - i think this is very weird...
or he never did like you or he is being a bit of jerk?
what do you think now about it?

ok im a bit lost here - you couldnt think so much he is into you for it to be completely untrue!
Did you hear from him lately?
This is really odd - how was he treating you?


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> Wtf is this now?
> Ok - so he found himself another gal or what? Was she kinda smth random or you think they are together?
> You dont think he maybe did it to draw attention?
> This is weird - maybe cuz you didnt see each other a lot lately so he kinda wanted to step aside so he doesnt get desperate? ENFJs sometimes do have problems with waiting and it gets them depressed so they wanna ease their pain
> ...


I'm not sure he acted weird the whole night and cold. He pretty much avoided me. I even tested to see , there is a door on either side I saw him coming but he didn't see me look. I saw him out the corner of my eye quickly go to the other door to avoid me. I don't know if it's because he didn't expect me to be there. It's not like I hung around with him a lot as I didn't go for him. I did lose people then I was with my friend just with him but hes a little shorter and I don't know if maybe he was jealous. He was already kind of odd though and avoiding me. And I had asked him out to meet up outside the club. Hes been busy and still went to the club or he didn't reply the other time. So I'm not sure what hes doing. I think hes the type of guy who loads of girls like... .


I'm not quite sure I might lay off the contacting not that I have been. I mean I won't ask him if hes going anymore. I'll say hello if I see him . I'll stay with my friends or whoever and won't hang around with him. 
Well I think they added each other on facebook the girl left a comment saying "(his name ) love you!" he replied "love you too (her name) haha" and liked it. An his friend is already friends with her so he must know her as I saw they're mutual friends. But the guy only just became friends with her on facebook. I'll just see what he does now and after him acting cold. He has my number or facebook if he really wants to talk to me. I'll try ignoring him not even noticing him. Might even pay other guys attention . I'm slightly not into him now , I've changed my whole perception of him. I was thinking of just friend zoning him.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> I'm not sure he acted weird the whole night and cold. He pretty much avoided me. I even tested to see , there is a door on either side I saw him coming but he didn't see me look. I saw him out the corner of my eye quickly go to the other door to avoid me. I don't know if it's because he didn't expect me to be there. It's not like I hung around with him a lot as I didn't go for him. I did lose people then I was with my friend just with him but hes a little shorter and I don't know if maybe he was jealous. He was already kind of odd though and avoiding me. And I had asked him out to meet up outside the club. Hes been busy and still went to the club or he didn't reply the other time. So I'm not sure what hes doing. I think hes the type of guy who loads of girls like... .
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure I might lay off the contacting not that I have been. I mean I won't ask him if hes going anymore. I'll say hello if I see him . I'll stay with my friends or whoever and won't hang around with him.
> Well I think they added each other on facebook the girl left a comment saying "(his name ) love you!" he replied "love you too (her name) haha" and liked it. An his friend is already friends with her so he must know her as I saw they're mutual friends. But the guy only just became friends with her on facebook. I'll just see what he does now and after him acting cold. He has my number or facebook if he really wants to talk to me. I'll try ignoring him not even noticing him. Might even pay other guys attention . I'm slightly not into him now , I've changed my whole perception of him. I was thinking of just friend zoning him.


MY advice - give it up - he doesnt like you it seems! :S or smth else have no idea
Don't know the deal with that girl but now you can only relax, live your life and if smth comes with him - he will come to you. 
But smth is a bit odd to me - if he saw you as a friend and nothing more he would just treat you normally 
now it seems he is avoiding you and being cold - this is kinda emotional response from another side. If he was there with that gal he maybe avoided you to hide it. But its really odd he went all cold...that also means smth
Why would he avoid you so badly?


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> MY advice - give it up - he doesnt like you it seems! :S or smth else have no idea
> Don't know the deal with that girl but now you can only relax, live your life and if smth comes with him - he will come to you.
> But smth is a bit odd to me - if he saw you as a friend and nothing more he would just treat you normally
> now it seems he is avoiding you and being cold - this is kinda emotional response from another side. If he was there with that gal he maybe avoided you to hide it. But its really odd he went all cold...that also means smth
> Why would he avoid you so badly?


I'm not quite sure I think he did like me somehow. Maybe he didn't want me around him that night. He only saw that girl near the end like in the last 30minutes so I'm not sure. He might find me clingy or something I'm not really. Unless hes just been leading me on and he just likes the attention or hes not sure what he wants. I only went up to him 3 times and didn't go back to him again as hes just been weird. I'll see how he is the next time I bump into him which will most likely be at that club. I'll try and avoid him and just be friendly. I don't know if I should ask his friend what the guy thinks of me?


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> I'm not quite sure I think he did like me somehow. Maybe he didn't want me around him that night. He only saw that girl near the end like in the last 30minutes so I'm not sure. He might find me clingy or something I'm not really. Unless hes just been leading me on and he just likes the attention or hes not sure what he wants. I only went up to him 3 times and didn't go back to him again as hes just been weird. I'll see how he is the next time I bump into him which will most likely be at that club. I'll try and avoid him and just be friendly. I don't know if I should ask his friend what the guy thinks of me?


Personally i think its your turn now to draw some reaction out of him. Don't ask his friends anything. 
Act nice and friendly and nothing more and maybe it would be a good idea to somehow provoke him to go after you.
Its also very odd that sentence he said to his friend "look who is here" - not so respectful :S a bit weird
Don't know what he wanted - last 30 mins? jesus if that guy is really trying to provoke you - well thats just wtf? 
god knows what he wants from you :S time will show


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> Personally i think its your turn now to draw some reaction out of him. Don't ask his friends anything.
> Act nice and friendly and nothing more and maybe it would be a good idea to somehow provoke him to go after you.
> Its also very odd that sentence he said to his friend "look who is here" - not so respectful :S a bit weird
> Don't know what he wanted - last 30 mins? jesus if that guy is really trying to provoke you - well thats just wtf?
> god knows what he wants from you :S time will show


 The guy is really confusing . Yeah I said hello just passing and he's said "Hi" then or said "look who it is" to me then nudged his friend and said "look who it is" . I saw him on his own or with his friend whenever I saw him. Thats the only reason I went to him because I thought he was just on his own and his friend was somewhere. He didn't speak to that girl until like the last minutes. He did say hello to a girl and a guy but I think he knows them. I just had a weird vibe from him all night and left it like until the last hour or whatever before even going to him. I saw in the last 30mins me and my friend were on the top part stage dancing he was on the lower level. I looked at him a few times just to see if he was watching he was near some of the time not really watching. Then I saw him he'd moved to the other side. It was getting warm so we moved to the lower level. I looked ahead and right near the end I saw him kissing a girl. I don't know if he saw me in his view. I had to look 3 times to make sure it was him. He kissed her more than once and he was smiling and seemed normal. He doesn't usually get with girls when I'm there anyway or like in the club. Maybe hes always like that and when I'm not around thats what he does. Even when I first saw him and we'd only spoken once he'd just hang with friends.
His friend was actually nice to me as always. He spoke to me more than the guy. When they were going to dance he was asking me to come. Then me and the guy couldn't find his friend , then went out found him thats when the guys like theres 30mins left you should find your friends, I didn't go straight away and asked him to repeat it then said bye to them and left them to it. 

I don't know I was thinking if there are people I know going this week I'll go and then maybe even pay attention to other guys , I won't like keep looking at the guy or anything just not be bothered. I don't need to kiss them but even just dance or even kiss them if it gets a reaction . An we've only met in the club, and we can't only keep meeting in a club I have tried. i've kind of gone off him now the balls in his court it's up to him. And if he doesn't do anything that fine to I don't mind . I'm just not sure how I act around him do I still give him a hug saying hello I guess I can as it's just being friendly.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> The guy is really confusing . Yeah I said hello just passing and he's said "Hi" then or said "look who it is" to me then nudged his friend and said "look who it is" . I saw him on his own or with his friend whenever I saw him. Thats the only reason I went to him because I thought he was just on his own and his friend was somewhere. He didn't speak to that girl until like the last minutes. He did say hello to a girl and a guy but I think he knows them. I just had a weird vibe from him all night and left it like until the last hour or whatever before even going to him. I saw in the last 30mins me and my friend were on the top part stage dancing he was on the lower level. I looked at him a few times just to see if he was watching he was near some of the time not really watching. Then I saw him he'd moved to the other side. It was getting warm so we moved to the lower level. I looked ahead and right near the end I saw him kissing a girl. I don't know if he saw me in his view. I had to look 3 times to make sure it was him. He kissed her more than once and he was smiling and seemed normal. He doesn't usually get with girls when I'm there anyway or like in the club. Maybe hes always like that and when I'm not around thats what he does. Even when I first saw him and we'd only spoken once he'd just hang with friends.
> His friend was actually nice to me as always. He spoke to me more than the guy. When they were going to dance he was asking me to come. Then me and the guy couldn't find his friend , then went out found him thats when the guys like theres 30mins left you should find your friends, I didn't go straight away and asked him to repeat it then said bye to them and left them to it.
> 
> I don't know I was thinking if there are people I know going this week I'll go and then maybe even pay attention to other guys , I won't like keep looking at the guy or anything just not be bothered. I don't need to kiss them but even just dance or even kiss them if it gets a reaction . An we've only met in the club, and we can't only keep meeting in a club I have tried. i've kind of gone off him now the balls in his court it's up to him. And if he doesn't do anything that fine to I don't mind . I'm just not sure how I act around him do I still give him a hug saying hello I guess I can as it's just being friendly.


God knows - he maybe thought you were stalking him. Maybe he thought you were clingy but you said yourself you weren't contacting him that often - i don't think you were really pushy - it couldve been interpreted like you wanna stay in contact with him and be friends...why he reacted like this?
its really odd - he is being touchy and arrogant kinda - this felt weird probably to you
I don't know what's up with a guy - you were friendly all this time - he never had anything with you for him to react this way 
maybe he is a player you know - one gal already told you he treats gals badly. Maybe he wanted smth from you - wasn't getting it for a longer period of time and then dumped the possibility and found another gal. That's kinda occurred to me...also he still kept your friendship on facebook and stuff?


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> God knows - he maybe thought you were stalking him. Maybe he thought you were clingy but you said yourself you weren't contacting him that often - i don't think you were really pushy - it couldve been interpreted like you wanna stay in contact with him and be friends...why he reacted like this?
> its really odd - he is being touchy and arrogant kinda - this felt weird probably to you
> I don't know what's up with a guy - you were friendly all this time - he never had anything with you for him to react this way
> maybe he is a player you know - one gal already told you he treats gals badly. Maybe he wanted smth from you - wasn't getting it for a longer period of time and then dumped the possibility and found another gal. That's kinda occurred to me...also he still kept your friendship on facebook and stuff?


 I haven't a clue or he thought I wanted to check on him. I only speak to him on friday mostly to ask if hes going to be there.
Maybe he doesn't know how to handle his emotions or something. He does seem to always watch me if guys are around me and he stares at me often apart from last friday. He did the last time he acted cold, I ignored him then. Is this normal enfj behaviour?
I'm good at picking up vibes and telling if someone is fine or not.
He does seem to get a lot of female attention hes the kind of guy that girls want. I don't know if your guy is like this?
I think he likes attention too.
He still has me added on facebook, hes not deleted me or anything. I haven't tried to speak to him since. I actually deleted his number (I still have it online) and his messages. I'm just forgetting about him I'll still talk to him as a friend , I won't hang around with him or try to. I don't know if I'll even stop to chat I might just say hello and carry on walking. His friend is really nice to speak to though, I might only talk to him properly when hes around . I don't know if the love you thing was serious it can't be if hes only just met her. I don't actually even know the guy that well either apart from basic things you'd think I'd know more by now as it's been nearly two months. I knew more about the other istj in this amount of time and he made more of an effort to talk to me and our conversations were far more detailed and he actually was asking me things and really wanted to get to know me. We found so much out about each other. Whereas with the enfj the conversations don't flow as much , he doesn't really say much or ask me anything other than what I've asked him. He doesn't seem to try to make an effort to actually try to get to know me, an his sentences are usually kind of short.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> I haven't a clue or he thought I wanted to check on him. I only speak to him on friday mostly to ask if hes going to be there.
> Maybe he doesn't know how to handle his emotions or something. He does seem to always watch me if guys are around me and he stares at me often apart from last friday. He did the last time he acted cold, I ignored him then. Is this normal enfj behaviour?
> I'm good at picking up vibes and telling if someone is fine or not.
> He does seem to get a lot of female attention hes the kind of guy that girls want. I don't know if your guy is like this?
> ...


erm maybe its not about giving him too much attention. I have the impression like you think about him a lot more then you show. I don't think that's bad, you wont hit on someone just cuz you like the person, but showing in subtle way you like him would be good.
Now would maybe be good to stay friends - show you are better then him - that you can speak to him friendly and talk to him - chat him up. That will give him a hint and if he is interested in you he will maybe react very positively on it.
I don't think you really don't care about what happened - if you deleted his number it means you had a reaction.
I know for a fact that people when delete contacts it's cuz they are upset or feel hurt! I don't think you were badly hurt but bothered you were.
I noticed personally that with ENFJs showing interest is a good think, asking questions, initiating the conversation, showing you care is good path. You don't have to romantically care, take it slowly - maybe show that you are interested in befriending him and that you wanna hang out - that you are interested in him as a person.
I'm wondering - if you don't know so much about him - what is about him that invites you in? you must like smth...smth is dragging you to him


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> erm maybe its not about giving him too much attention. I have the impression like you think about him a lot more then you show. I don't think that's bad, you wont hit on someone just cuz you like the person, but showing in subtle way you like him would be good.
> Now would maybe be good to stay friends - show you are better then him - that you can speak to him friendly and talk to him - chat him up. That will give him a hint and if he is interested in you he will maybe react very positively on it.
> I don't think you really don't care about what happened - if you deleted his number it means you had a reaction.
> I know for a fact that people when delete contacts it's cuz they are upset or feel hurt! I don't think you were badly hurt but bothered you were.
> ...


I'm not sure but I think he knows I'm interested , I don't really think about him too much now.

I'll still be friends with him like just to see at the club or whatever I don't know if he wants to meet outside. He seems to find ways to not see me outside the club which is strange.
I only deleted the number as I decided I only want to be friends as hes really confusing and I don't have time plus he never texts or replies to any of my messages so I thought it was pointless keeping it.
I have shown interest a lot I don't know maybe he takes it as being friendly. Even dancing I do sometimes try and dance closer to him. I think it's too obvious now. I find it hard to think of what to say to him most of the time like the conversation doesn't flow

Haha I don't know what drags me in I thought he seemed like a nice guy, an he seemed okay , but I noticed we're extremely different. I'm not so sure if I think the same now , my instincts were that he was a nice guy and that he liked me from when he first met me. Me and him have completely different interests from what I can see . He seems quite complicated. I do like his charm a or charisma that he can talk to anyone. Then again he must have loads of girls who like him. I don't want to be like trying to "get" his attention. I'm not sure I even trust him , I keep thinking things don't really add up and seem right. His sudden hot and cold acts are really annoying. I really hate that side of him.

I think I prefer guys who are similar to me , with a lot in common, like the istj guy our conversation just flew naturally , I found it really easy speaking to him. We'd ask each other questions , it wasn't me doing all the asking. He'd say a lot and he'd tell me everything and even ask my advice once or twice, we really got each other. We clicked instantly . Although we don't speak now I know he does care about my feelings and thats why he did cut the contact for now or he may have been afraid of a similar situation happening again. He was a really honest , guy you could tell you'd trust him.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

This is his hot and cold acts with me

He can be nice to me, pays attention , jokes, flirts, introduces me to his friends sometimes , says hello to your friends, spends time with you, compliments , pursues , try and be around me , stare at me and if other guys are near.

Then other times he'll avoid me, act cold when I'm around, not even smile around, seem annoyed , even try an flirt with a girl when he knows I'm there, trying to get away from me, ignore me. Then if I ignore or avoid he stares at me.

Whenever I've asked him to meet up at the club he comes. If I suggest anywhere else he says he's busy when he really isn't or doesn't reply. He doesn't initiate conversations with me online, and when I do he does reply but doesn't say too much and I'm doing all the asking with him not even saying too much. I rarely speak to him online as I feel as if I'm annoying him or I simply don't know what to talk about as I know I'll be doing most of the talking.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> This is his hot and cold acts with me
> 
> He can be nice to me, pays attention , jokes, flirts, introduces me to his friends sometimes , says hello to your friends, spends time with you, compliments , pursues , try and be around me , stare at me and if other guys are near.
> 
> ...


it's awkward really - it almost sounds like he is sending double signals
but with more positive attitude you approach to a conversation, better it will go - he will feel if you are nervous...
did anything new happen?


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> it's awkward really - it almost sounds like he is sending double signals
> but with more positive attitude you approach to a conversation, better it will go - he will feel if you are nervous...
> did anything new happen?


I know it's really confusing maybe hes not sure what he wants or thinks he'll hurt me or something or can't make a decision of what he wants.

I haven't spoken to him in nearly 2 weeks I'm seeing if he'll do anything. I'll probably bump into him again sometime I'm at the club. I saw his friend there and we said hello as always and he told me the guy wasn't there (without me asking) he always tells me if hes there. I'm not sure should I try and pay less attention to the guy? see if he notices?


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> I know it's really confusing maybe hes not sure what he wants or thinks he'll hurt me or something or can't make a decision of what he wants.
> 
> I haven't spoken to him in nearly 2 weeks I'm seeing if he'll do anything. I'll probably bump into him again sometime I'm at the club. I saw his friend there and we said hello as always and he told me the guy wasn't there (without me asking) he always tells me if hes there. I'm not sure should I try and pay less attention to the guy? see if he notices?


LOL this sounds like his friends is guessing you are looking for him...it maybe means he thinks you have a crush on him aka he knows and acting so strangely...if it's that - he is a smug


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> LOL this sounds like his friends is guessing you are looking for him...it maybe means he thinks you have a crush on him aka he knows and acting so strangely...if it's that - he is a smug


haha isit a good thing if his friend knows? I wasn't looking for him though. He was the one who suggested we should kiss before or hinted. Or maybe the guy likes me and he knows or something I don't know. If the guy didn't like me his friend would support him and would try and get him to avoid me or something .


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> haha isit a good thing if his friend knows? I wasn't looking for him though. He was the one who suggested we should kiss before or hinted. Or maybe the guy likes me and he knows or something I don't know. If the guy didn't like me his friend would support him and would try and get him to avoid me or something .


yeah you are right about this one! I don't know...i feel like there is smth going on there about you between them and i don't know what it is. I feel like smth is happening and there is smth but they are being are weird about it. 
have you talked with some other people about this guy? about how is he like? does someone knows him?
and does anybody else of your friends has an opinion about how he treats you?


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> yeah you are right about this one! I don't know...i feel like there is smth going on there about you between them and i don't know what it is. I feel like smth is happening and there is smth but they are being are weird about it.
> have you talked with some other people about this guy? about how is he like? does someone knows him?
> and does anybody else of your friends has an opinion about how he treats you?


Yeah his friend is really nice , it's like hes my friend as well now hes really friendly. He could just be assuming I'd be looking for the guy?
My friends thought he was lovely every one of them said that same exact word. Then when he did do what he did I only told one of my friends she said hes acting like a jerk to forget him.
I don't know what hes like , he seems like a popular guy. One girl once said to me "he doesn't treat girls right" so not sure. I don't know anyone else who knows him.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> Yeah his friend is really nice , it's like hes my friend as well now hes really friendly. He could just be assuming I'd be looking for the guy?
> My friends thought he was lovely every one of them said that same exact word. Then when he did do what he did I only told one of my friends she said hes acting like a jerk to forget him.
> I don't know what hes like , he seems like a popular guy. One girl once said to me "he doesn't treat girls right" so not sure. I don't know anyone else who knows him.


You never asked why she said that? lol that's kinda serious sentence to say...
Well he is acting like a jerk but you always know the guy you are involved with (in any way) the best...you have your own hunches 
but if i was your friend i would probably say ...you probably know better, but he is not being ok with ya
on the other hand - nothing concrete happened between you to...so it's kinda hard to say is he being a real jerk or not - depends what is his deal really...
he seems like a charmer definitely...but my ENFJ is as well...the trick is in knowing what is a right thing to say to another person...so they easily get along and people like them ...cuz they love people...i call it ENFJ trick lol XD


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> You never asked why she said that? lol that's kinda serious sentence to say...
> Well he is acting like a jerk but you always know the guy you are involved with (in any way) the best...you have your own hunches
> but if i was your friend i would probably say ...you probably know better, but he is not being ok with ya
> on the other hand - nothing concrete happened between you to...so it's kinda hard to say is he being a real jerk or not - depends what is his deal really...
> he seems like a charmer definitely...but my ENFJ is as well...the trick is in knowing what is a right thing to say to another person...so they easily get along and people like them ...cuz they love people...i call it ENFJ trick lol XD


Yeah it was like the week I went out with him and his friend to that club. An he left me with her and his other friend and outside she was nice. Then she said "he doesn't treat girls right" then I asked like a few minutes later she said "(his name" he doesn't know how to treat girls right" or something like that. Then she asked the other guy but he was very drunk and then she said oh no hes okay hes nice then his friend said the same. I don't know if she just didn't want to say.

My friend thinks I should forget about him that hes acting weird or tell him I like him.
Hes playing a hot and cold game , hes just strange I can't stand guys who act like that.
Maybe hes just friendzoned me? I don't know or he likes me but likes the attention when he has no one else. Or maybe he knows he doesn't treat girls right and doesn't want me to get hurt or something.

We don't have a lot in common he doesn't ask much about me or talk to me online.
He confusing I'm just going to act normal and treat him like any other friend I see in the club. He'll probably be more around me the more I ignore him :S. I'll see anyway I won't be going up to him I don't know if I'll get his hot or his cold side.
I haven't seen him act cold with others...


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> Yeah it was like the week I went out with him and his friend to that club. An he left me with her and his other friend and outside she was nice. Then she said "he doesn't treat girls right" then I asked like a few minutes later she said "(his name" he doesn't know how to treat girls right" or something like that. Then she asked the other guy but he was very drunk and then she said oh no hes okay hes nice then his friend said the same. I don't know if she just didn't want to say.
> 
> My friend thinks I should forget about him that hes acting weird or tell him I like him.
> Hes playing a hot and cold game , hes just strange I can't stand guys who act like that.
> ...


or he is usually like kind of a guy who can't treat the situation so thats why the gal said he doesnt treat gals well and don't know how to...
personally i think this is very weird situation cuz even if he does like you he is being unfair and weird...he is acting like he knows you like him, his might like you but don't know how to develop anything so he is just acting a like a jerk and is waiting for things to come to him...
and yeah...hot and cold is a good word...i had smth like that with my ENFJ...how i mean that? i think he is being hot cuz he wanna show smth and being cold when being self-preserving
so if the guy is scared to make a move he will be acting cold after some time cuz it's time to make a move and he doesnt dare...so it seems like a jerk often...and he is acting hot when (since he likes you) wanna show things...
i just don't know about kissing another gal - that's not only cold - thats bitchin


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> or he is usually like kind of a guy who can't treat the situation so thats why the gal said he doesnt treat gals well and don't know how to...
> personally i think this is very weird situation cuz even if he does like you he is being unfair and weird...he is acting like he knows you like him, his might like you but don't know how to develop anything so he is just acting a like a jerk and is waiting for things to come to him...
> and yeah...hot and cold is a good word...i had smth like that with my ENFJ...how i mean that? i think he is being hot cuz he wanna show smth and being cold when being self-preserving
> so if the guy is scared to make a move he will be acting cold after some time cuz it's time to make a move and he doesnt dare...so it seems like a jerk often...and he is acting hot when (since he likes you) wanna show things...
> i just don't know about kissing another gal - that's not only cold - thats bitchin


Hmm yeah maybe , I'm not sure with him.
So you reckon he still likes me, I mean I've done nothing to make him act cold towards me. If I did he should tell me somehow.
How was your enfj acting cold before what did he do?
Or maybe hes cold when he feels hes shown too much interest or wants to see how I react. But kissing that girl, I don't know who lead it but they kissed more then once. Hes a weird guy, he hasn't tried to contact me either.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

mizzcasual said:


> Hmm yeah maybe , I'm not sure with him.
> So you reckon he still likes me, I mean I've done nothing to make him act cold towards me. If I did he should tell me somehow.
> How was your enfj acting cold before what did he do?
> Or maybe hes cold when he feels hes shown too much interest or wants to see how I react. But kissing that girl, I don't know who lead it but they kissed more then once. Hes a weird guy, he hasn't tried to contact me either.


you mean testing ya? also possible
i don't know how much this has smth to do with types anymore - boys are just boys - but types can help
My ENFJ is never completely cold - but he can withdraw himself from time to time...but we had different situation remember that! He can give me a hot hint and then i return hot and he gets smth like "ok...im happy" - kind withdraws and gets "cold". Also when he wasn't sure in my feelings he would cool things down (but he is open about it) and put situation into another corner until he gets sure of my feelings for him.
Also ENFJs don't dare a lot in the beginning - at least not in my case. But my ENFJ was fair, this guy is not so fair - but if he is doing the same thing in his way then im guessing he is drawing an reaction out of ya in a very cruel way (not that my ENFJ wasn't cruel with going in extremes for time to time). Anyway - this i can always stabilize in a relationship (its doable) but oyu are not in a relationship with this guy... 
Maybe this is his way of desperately provoking a reaction or smth. I don't think he is indifferent towards you - but he is not taking a very good steps to get smth out of ya. Take into a consideration that we NT people, we are not so obvious about how interested we are or how do we feel, and NFs need a lot of confirmation. 
Act friendly - like nothing bad happened - you both know smth is between you two - but you are not declared or in a relationship or anywhere near ...but you have to play this right if you gonna get him! MY advice - don't give him a real reaction - give him a hint you noticed what he is doing but stay cool and also show interest at the same time. But all this depending on which vibe you get the next time you see each other.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> you mean testing ya? also possible
> i don't know how much this has smth to do with types anymore - boys are just boys - but types can help
> My ENFJ is never completely cold - but he can withdraw himself from time to time...but we had different situation remember that! He can give me a hot hint and then i return hot and he gets smth like "ok...im happy" - kind withdraws and gets "cold". Also when he wasn't sure in my feelings he would cool things down (but he is open about it) and put situation into another corner until he gets sure of my feelings for him.
> Also ENFJs don't dare a lot in the beginning - at least not in my case. But my ENFJ was fair, this guy is not so fair - but if he is doing the same thing in his way then im guessing he is drawing an reaction out of ya in a very cruel way (not that my ENFJ wasn't cruel with going in extremes for time to time). Anyway - this i can always stabilize in a relationship (its doable) but oyu are not in a relationship with this guy...
> ...


I'm not sure with him unless hes just lost interest and thats his way of saying it. He hasn't tried to see me outside the club either he should at least try and see me other places and I'm not asking again.
Yeah so I'll treat him like hes friendzoned. Will I pay attention to others guys?


----------

